# GM Lee Kang Ik



## Dirty Dog (Oct 19, 2021)

GM Lee Kang Ik, 2nd KJN of the Moo Duk Kwan. You shall be missed.


----------



## Buka (Oct 19, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> GM Lee Kang Ik, 2nd KJN of the Moo Duk Kwan. You shall be missed.


May he R.I.P.


----------

